# macbook battery woes.



## 20inchthomas (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey all , 

ive got a macbook ,and im having some problems with the battery.

Every now and then it will do this, its not a consistant problem. I will charge my macbook to 100%, take it off the charger and use it for a while, so i have 75% - 80% battery life left. Then i shut it down correctly (NOTE NOT SLEEP) and then the next day i will go to turn it on , and it will have 0% battery life! And i have to connected it to power to get it to boot and charge it again. I have done a battery reset, and the full charging procedure according to the manual. Has anyone experinced this? A ihad a identical problem with a HP pda once, and the problem was solved with a software update, anyone know if this is a known bug or if i have a faulty battery? Its in a service agent now, and its two weeks old, but they are next to usesless and think they will struggle to find the problem without using it. 

Cheers,
-Tom


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 23, 2006)

Call Apple since the MacBook is not that old. You seem to have a bad battery.


----------



## camgangrel21 (Jun 23, 2006)

You MacBook Pro and MacBook owners might want to take a look at this story over at macfixit.com.

MacBook Pro: swollen battery as far as I can find out that both the MacBook Pro's and the MacBook's use the same batterys.
Just want to have you all have a heads up on this one.


----------



## 20inchthomas (Jun 23, 2006)

Seems i do not have a swallen battery, but im not alone!


http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=500483&tstart=15


----------



## mattsuzu (Jun 26, 2006)

take it back it is brand new!


----------



## Caspian_ (Jul 3, 2006)

You could try a power management reset, I am not 100% sure if the key configuration is the same for the Macbook series but this has worked for all previous models of ibooks and powerbooks.

With the system off, (left hand): hold down Apple, option, r (left hand): p and then press the power on button with your right pinky finger.
While still holding down the keys, You will hear the apple start up chime, wait a few secconds, you will hear the system restart and you will hear the start up chime again, let go of all keys.

Hope this helps.
(P.S this is also handy if you have clock reseting issues. do the previous and then leave your system on charge for 48hrs, this will charge the internal P-RAM battery)

O.M.G. Here comes a Zombie Pirate Ninja!


----------

